# Penpal anyone?



## quailkeeper (Aug 18, 2004)

My 10 year old, home-schooled daughter would like a couple of penpals (other kids of course). I think this would be a great experience for her to learn how to write letters (a fading skill in today's electronic era) and give her experience communicating with others in a written format. She has a horse, rabbits, and chickens. She really wanted at least one person to write to who loves horses as much as she does and hopefully has one.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I can ask my almost 8 year old DSD if she'd like a penpal! I was thinking the exact same thing the other day...that I should get her writing letters to her cousin, but a new friend would be cool too! 

She loves horses, but we dont' have one. We do have chickens, rabbits, sheep, goats, and house pets.


----------



## quailkeeper (Aug 18, 2004)

My daughter was inspired by the Young Riders magazine. We bought one the other day, and they have a penpal program. The catch is you must have a subscription to be a part of it, so I thought I would try on here. It sounds like your daughter and mine have a lot in common.  I will message you my address.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I will ask my grand daughter, she just tuned 11 in March, she has a bay pony, a show goat and lots of animals. I think it would be so good for her to have a friend to write to.


----------



## quailkeeper (Aug 18, 2004)

Sounds wonderful!! We also used to raise Dexters. In fact, we have one in the freezer now. We have switched over to Lowline Angus though. We aren't too far from you either! We live in western Arkansas.


----------



## babydumpling25 (Oct 9, 2006)

My DS 10 is really been on mine to find him kids his own age or there about to write to for this whole new school year. He loves to get mail and is into mindcraft and science, arts and crafts and love animals. If interested please PM me.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I fondly remember the penpals I had when I was a kid. I wish I could have one now... unfortunately the only program I've found for adults is penpals for prisoners.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Timberrr said:


> I fondly remember the penpals I had when I was a kid. I wish I could have one now... unfortunately the only program I've found for adults is penpals for prisoners.


Countryside Magazine often has people writing in looking for penpals. You may want to check there.


----------



## Mongo (Sep 2, 2013)

My three would be interested in being penpals. I have an 11 year old daughter who is in love with horses and the idea of homesteading. My two boys are 7 and 9. They are both into minecraft also and love anything outdoors. Lately my wife has been teaching them about biology, insects mainly, so that have been catching all sorts of stuff. 

Copperhead and Quailkeeper- I am going to send you a pm. Have some questions about Dexters.


----------

